# What Meter to buy?



## PhatKidd (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's the deal integra 50.2 b&w 683 system without the subwoofer. I am buying 2 ixl 15 subwoofers and building 2 boxes for them. Room is about 15x18. Any suggestions on getting it tuned properly? I was thinking about using REW


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally I like the Galaxy CM140 Its nicer than the radio shack meter and is more accurate in the higher frequencies. However if you want to get serious there are other options but you will pay much more.


----------



## PhatKidd (Jan 24, 2011)

Is it worth spending more?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What are your intentions? do you have a proper 1/3 octave stereo eq or are you just getting levels set for a sub and your mains?


----------



## PhatKidd (Jan 24, 2011)

Using integra 50.2 I also got the reckhorn b2


----------



## PhatKidd (Jan 24, 2011)

I want best sound for ht and music


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well without an external eq you wont be able to adjust much more than levels and your sub settings so the Galaxy or the radio shack will do just fine.


----------



## PhatKidd (Jan 24, 2011)

I am willing to get an eq what do you suggest?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You also need an external amp if you use an outboard EQ, are you willing to invest that kind of money? The Integra 50.2 has Audyssey MultEQ Pro so you dont really need to go that route.


----------



## PhatKidd (Jan 24, 2011)

How much are we talking? Are you saying the integra eq is good


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, the Integra with its Audyssey MultEQ Pro is very good. Use the supplied mic and run the setup sequence and you will be good to go. REW is great for dialing in the sub better and thats where the Radio shack meter will work just fine.


----------



## PhatKidd (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok cool I will stick with that then. For the woofer what do you suggest there's a few


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally like the Galaxy Meter. But the radioshack meter will do fine you dont need anything fancy as REW has built in calibration files for those ones.


----------

